# New Pit



## Trout123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I picked up my new pit yesterday. I am ready for the holiday weekend!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pit, Congrats!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## meatatarian (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice pit. Be sure to season it well and keep it coated to prevent rust.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice looking Pit who made it. Looks similar to Gator with the bird house on the smoke stack.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

redfishking11 said:


> Nice looking Pit who made it. Looks similar to Gator with the bird house on the smoke stack.


Not a Gator Pit. Gator Pits uses a continuous weld around the door flanges.

Nice pit though.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Not a Gator Pit. Gator Pits uses a continuous weld around the door flanges.
> 
> Nice pit though.


Yea i know thats why i asked who made it.


----------



## Trout123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a friend of mine build it for me in Angleton.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Nice smoker, Hoss. 

I bought 2 more 22.5" Smokey Mountains.....lol Think I'm gonna use them in comps.


----------



## jrkapel (May 27, 2005)

Looking for a new pit what's the best one out there for the money?


----------

